# I see nipples !!! :O please help me !!!



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

I was playing with my rat today and noticed nipples on her... I wasn't even looking for them I just saw dots and looked closer and they were nipples !! I checked her out when i got her to check if she was pregnant and i couldnt see them before. I know this is a sign of pregnacy, but I got her 27 days ago! And she was roughly 6weeks old then..... Do you reckon shes pregnant? Btw she's white and beige ... Is there any cases of rats having a pregnancy for this long ? O_O


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont think she is. You can still see nipples on a non pregnant rat. They are just small


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok ... But there not too small... There pretty noticable, I can see them when I hold her out at arms length :/ and she isn't as active as my other rat, though she does play and exercise often and eats well and doesn't show any sign of sickness


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

If she hasn't been with any males since 27 days ago the chance of pregnancy is quite small. Almost non-existent.
If she was only 6 weeks when you got her then she's still growing- the nipples are formed then but I've found they usually become more prominent around 10-12 weeks, which would put your girl in the right age range for this. She's just growing up


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay phew thankyou ... I just didn't know... I was told thy of you can see nipples at all then they could be pregnant :/ thanks for clearing that up!


----------

